# New in box-Genuine Mercury EFI/Optimax V6 fuel filter



## bman

Bought this intending to install it on my 2015 Mercury PROXS 175 Optimax but ended up selling the boat. Haven’t even opened the box.

Please research whether or not this can be used with your Mercury outboar BEFORE you purchase. No returns. Part number is 35-18458T 4

$20 obo
Cash or Venmo only
Local pickup only (Dublin, OH / Franklin County)
No returns

PM me with questions or offers. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman

Bump #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman

Bump #2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

